# TUMBES



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

muchos han dado duro a tumbes por estos colores sin embargo tiene una razon: el amarillo azul y rojo colores bolivarianos , el blanco hay un rojo ahi es por el peru y el verde que es el verdor de la región tumbes


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

* "EL PASEO EL BESO" de Tumbes ( Basado en la idea de "EL PASEO DEL AMOR" de Lima)*

















*UNICO COCODRILO PERUANO ESTA EN TUMBES*
lo que tenemos en la selva son caimanes y aligatores (lagartos) pero no de la especie cocrodilae que hay en el rio tumbes.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que interesante ciudad. Creo que lo que quieren hacer es llenarla de simbolos pero en ese caso hubieran hecho un parque inmenso y colocar todas esas piezas ahi.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

tipico pueblo tropical,muy alegre se ve!Ojala que esta ciudad mejore,tengo un amigo que cruzo la frontera con Ecuador,dice que Tumbes es mas limpio pero en Huaquillas encuentras de todo,hay mas cosas.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Me gusta Tumbes se ve bien.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

La tierra de La Tarumba.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

A mi me gusta la iglesia y al chancho tb


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Mmmm... Qué pintoresca ciudad... :|


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

*ClauDia* said:


> A mi me gusta la iglesia y al chancho tb


jajajaja... :cheers:


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

alguien puede poner una foto de la Catedral o es "ésta"?????










dudo mucho que esa sea^^^^, xq una Catedral tiene que tener 3 puertas para gozar de ese título.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

pacolam said:


> alguien puede poner una foto de la Catedral o es "ésta"?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eso es verdad. A propósito, la única iglesia en el Centro Histórico de Lima que tiene tres puertes en su fachada despues de la Catedral es la Iglesia de San Pedro (en la cual te vas a casar)


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

J Block said:


> Eso es verdad. A propósito, la única iglesia en el Centro Histórico de Lima que tiene tres puertes en su fachada despues de la Catedral es la Iglesia de San Pedro (en la cual te vas a casar)


:yes: Pero no pueden permanecer abiertas las tres al mismo tiempo


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

chevere el ambiente de tumbes, pero esta a años luz de las demas ciudades peruanas costeras.......caricaturizando la situacion claro........


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

J Block said:


> Eso es verdad. A propósito, la única iglesia en el Centro Histórico de Lima que tiene tres puertes en su fachada despues de la Catedral es la Iglesia de San Pedro (en la cual te vas a casar)



jajajajaja si =D


Lima es de las pocas ciudades del mundo que tiene más de una Iglesia, con 3 puertas!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

no a mi si me gusta la catedral. Lo demas no mucho.


----------



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

Tumbes no me gusta para nada, es super desorganizada. y ni que decir de su aeropuerto


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno, ami no me gustan todas esas esculturas y monumentos, pero al menos ese sector de la ciudad se ve tranquilo.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Tumbes me parece rarísima...sería muy interesante invesitigar por qué a la gente de esta zona del país le gustan este tipo construcciones y mezcla de colores. A nosotros nos parece raro, pero para ellos nosotros somos los raros. En eso está lo interesante de la diversidad.


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

perupd said:


> Tumbes me parece rarísima...sería muy interesante invesitigar por qué a la gente de esta zona del país le gustan este tipo construcciones y mezcla de colores. A nosotros nos parece raro, pero para ellos nosotros somos los raros. En eso está lo interesante de la diversidad.


totalmente de acuerdo...


----------



## Francisco_81 (Jul 11, 2006)

Tumbes! La Puerta del Norte............ Pues bueno ya todos han hecho sus comentarios.

Solo me queda decir que (claro dejando de lado la controversia del gusto) pues al menos parece ser que la gente alla la esta pasando muy chevere.

Yo he visitado mas de 1vez Tumbes y frankamente tiene mucho potencial

Alguien sabe que fue del proyecto ese que queria hacer de Tumbes algo asi como la Cancun de America del Sur?

Uds sabian que Cancun nacio como un proyecto del BID.

Tal vez aun se pueda hacer algo en todo caso no?


----------



## Daniel 18 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Nuevas fotos de mi querido Tumbes*

Lo prometido es deuda y aquí les van algunas reseñas del departamento de Tumbes y unas fotos de la ciudad. (que con mucho esfuerzo he tomado para ustedes). Las fotos sólo corresponden al centro del distrito, porque hay algunas zonas interesantes en el "Nuevo Tumbes", donde hay buenas urbanizaciones que se están formando.  

El departamento de Tumbes se encuentra en el extremo norte del Perú, limitando con la hermana república del Ecuador. Su ciudad capital del mismo nombre, presenta una población de 92 646 habitantes, de los cuales 47 745 son varones y 44 901 son mujeres (Según X Censo de población - INEI). :grouphug: 

Aquí información adicional, extraida del web site: 
http://www.peru.com/PERUINFO/info_dptos/tumbes/tum_gene.htm 


Historia

La arqueología de Tumbes no está suficientemente estudiada. Sin embargo, sabemos que hay dos épocas muy antiguas de cerámica, conocidas como San Juan y Pechiche, que son contemporáneas con Mocholille y Chorrera del Ecuador y con Ñañañique y Cupisnique en el Perú, emparentada con todas ellas.

Posteriormente se desarrolló la Cultura Garbanzal, entre los años 500 a.C y 500 d.C., época en la que fue reemplazada por una cultura relacionada con la Cultura Milagro de la Región del Guayas.

El Imperio Incaico extendió sus dominios hasta Tumbes y fue éste el que se convirtió en el punto de contacto entre el Tahuantinsuyo y la civilización europea. El 7 de Enero de 1,821 los tumbesinos proclamaron su libertad.

En 1,941, durante el Conflicto con el Ecuador, tuvo lugar la Batalla de Zarumilla, que significó un amplio y rotundo triunfo para el Ejército Peruano.

Geografía

Desde el punto de vista morfológico, en Tumbes se pueden distinguir las siguientes zonas:
El delta formado por los ríos Tumbes y Zarumilla; una llanura aluvial al norte del río Tumbes, con modelado de quebradas secas poco profundas ; terrazas antiguas que han sido fuertemente erosionadas en la zona de Máncora y el relieve de Amotape al oriente y sur, con su punto culminante en el Cerro El Barco, a 1,520 metros sobre el nivel del mar.El litoral presenta costas bajas en su sector norte y hacia el sur alternan playas con acantilados de poca altura.

El fondo submarino frente al delta del Río Tumbes es de poca profundidad y cuando descienden las mareas, aparecen pequeñas islas de arena que poco a poco van cubriéndose con vegetación de manglares, para formar nuevos "esteros". La vegetación que cubre su territorio es variada:
Los manglares, las sabanas y el bosque seco con predominio de árboles.

Este departamento fronterizo constituye la puerta de salida hacia el Ecuador. Es el más pequeño en extensión, pero su ubicación geopolítica le da un perfil de primer orden nacional.

Reseña Turística

Brinda excelentes playas de arena blanca y parajes para practicar la caza y la pesca. Sus aguas son tibias, ideales para las practicas de natación, esquí acuático, yatching y remo.

Pasando Zorritos está la famosa Caleta de la Cruz de Pizarro, en la que desembarcó el conquistador y los suyos (hace más de 4 siglos) para iniciar la conquista del Perú. Son famosos e impresionantes los manglares en donde se refugian las famosas 'conchas negras'.

Aquí se encuentra el Parque Nacional de los Cerros de Amotape, con formaciones botánicas de bosques secos, que imprimen al área una fisonomía vegetal que la diferencia de las formaciones de la costa.

Generalidades

Area o superficie: 4,671 km2.

Principales recursos: Tabaco, plátano, mariscos, pescado y petróleo.

Población: 167,000 habitantes. Su capital es Tumbes, con 74,601 habitantes, actualmente 92 646 (Según datos del INEI).

Número de provincias y distritos: 3 provincias y 12 distritos.

Fecha de Fundación: Como departamento, el 25 de noviembre de 1,942.

Comidas Típicas: Cebiche de conchas negras, caldo de bolas de plátano, antecoco.

Fauna: Conchas negras y otros moluscos.
Pez espada, mero, langostas y langostinos.
Cocodrilos del Río Tumbes, venados y sajinos.

Flora: Algarrobo, salvajina, orquídeas.

Empezamos con las fotos

El paseo Jerusalem, paseo que fue financiado por el gobierno de Israel









El Hotel Costa del Sol, ex Hotel de Turistas









Una vista del Paseo Jerusalem, desde la Plazuela Bolognesi









Plazuela Bolognesi



























Vista de la Calle Bolognesi (con los rascacielos :sleepy:  ) vista desde la Plazuela Bolognesi









La misma calle, desde la Plaza Mayor









Paseo de la Concordia, construido para afianzar la paz entre Perú y Ecuador



























Vista de la Plaza Mayor desde el Paseo de la Concordia



























Parte trasera de la Plaza Mayor










Un rico cebichito (el mejor del Perú) y posteriormente, un delicioso chicharrón mixto. Qué hambre!  


















Edificitos (muy coloridos también, por cierto)


















Vista del Paseo de la concordia desde la Plaza Mayor


















La Catedral (muy colorida también :jk: )









Desde el Malecón hacia la Plaza Mayor









Monumento en el centro cívico de la ciudad a Juan Valer Sandoval, héroe tumbesino que participó en la toma de la embajada del Japón en Lima para liberar a los rehenes









Construcción del nuevo malecón de la ciudad. Posteriormente techarán la estructura, no con calamina sino con otro material que no sé su nombre








(Particularmente no me gustó el techado del segundo piso, pero bueno, así lo están haciendo)



















El único río navegable y de régimen regular de la Costa: El Río Tumbes  








Atrás se puede apreciar el valle con plantaciones de plátano










Yopppp  Atrás se ve el puente de entrada a la ciudad y el río Tumbes









El puente desde el segundo piso del malecón, donde habrá galerías









Vistas de la Catedral y la Plaza Mayor desde el malecón de la ciudad



















Espero que las fotos les hayan gustado, aunque para mi desgracia ese día no salió mucho sol y las fotos no están tan claras


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Buen aporte!!!, peor algunas fotos no se ven. De todas maneras gracias por las fotos.


----------



## Daniel 18 (Aug 10, 2006)

Ya edité el post y ahora sí se deberían verse todas, gracias, adiós


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Solo se ven 2 fotos....


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

:redx:


----------



## Daniel 18 (Aug 10, 2006)

no sé qué pasa, pero he puesto como 30 fotos. :-(


----------



## Daniel 18 (Aug 10, 2006)

Necesito ayuda, he puesto 30 fotos, pero sólo yo puedo ver las fotos y el resto de personas nooo :-(.

Si alguien tiene la respuesta al problema, por favor respóndame.


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*No he podido ver ni una sola foto !!!!*

Las subes con Imageshack ????... no haces un preview post ???... la pena que no he podido ver ninguna.. 



Daniel 18 said:


> Necesito ayuda, he puesto 30 fotos, pero sólo yo puedo ver las fotos y el resto de personas nooo :-(.
> 
> Si alguien tiene la respuesta al problema, por favor respóndame.


----------



## Daniel 18 (Aug 10, 2006)

No, no hago pre-post. Amigo dodi, no sé porqué no se pueden ver las fotos, si ayer que las posteé salieron todas en mi compu px, debe haber un problemita y espero arreglarlo para que vean las fotos de mi querida ciudad, agradecería alguna solución al problema, por favor, bye


----------



## Daniel 18 (Aug 10, 2006)

Ahora sí creo que arreglé el problema.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Me parece que Tumbes tiene un buen potencial, si hacen las cosas que se necesitan hacer, como por ejemplo dotarlo de un buen aereopuerto internacional, y la construccion de ese resort que planeaban, no me acuerdo el nombre por el momento. Si conosco, Tumbes y me parece que tiene un tremendo potencial turistico y agricultor, si como digo, lo dotan de la infraestructura que necesita.


----------



## Daniel 18 (Aug 10, 2006)

Tienes toda la razón, pero por ahí he leído que el aeropuerto será concesionado este mes, así que va a ver una mejora respecto a la infraestructura de dicho centro. Respecto, al proyecto de playa hermosa, he leído en el diario el Correo que los terrenos están empezando a venderse para la llegada de 15 hoteles que se instalán en la orilla de la playa, más un centro comercial, así como 3 inversionistas nacionales fuera del rango hotelero que también desean instalarse en "Playa Hermosa".

La verdad es que no estoy muy infomado del asunto, puesto que actualmente estoy viviendo en Chiclayo, pero por ahora estoy de vacaciones por aquí, y recién estoy informándome. Déjame averiguar más sobre este tema y te respondo hoy o mañana, bye


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Pues ojala, la verdad que cuando me quede en el Hotel Punta Sal me encanto el sitio y su tranquilidad imcomparable, he conocido muchos lugares turisticos, pero por lo mismo de su entorno es muy lindo todo


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Al principio no me gustó mucho las fotos porque parecía un poco desorganizada y un toque huachafa como las ciudades de la selva pero con esas últimas fotos no se ve tan degradante. Y me gusta la iglesia también


----------



## Daniel 18 (Aug 10, 2006)

Tumbes es una ciudad pequeña que tiene problemas como cualquier otra en el Perú, pero lo poco que tiene lo tiene muy bien cuidado. Aún falta lugares por fotografiar, pero no creo que vaya a ser posible en estos días, puesto que ya viajo a Chiclayo otra vez  (a pasar frio otra una vez más).

Hay partes que aún faltan por ordenar y arreglar, pero creo que en estos últimos años se está haciendo bastante por darle otra vista a la actual ciudad que hace aproximadamente 20 años parecía una haldea destruida por el fenómeno del niño.

Existen deficiencias, respecto a la educación de la población, puesto a que aún no se acostumbra a la gente a no botar papeles en las calles y a cuidar lo suyo. Es así, que la municipalidad ha iniciado una campaña de la imposición de papeleras en toda la ciudad, pero aún así ciudadanos insensibles destruyen todo a su paso. Eso, realmente produce mucha ira, puesto que atentan contra la integridad de muchos ciudadanos, que sí tenemos cultura y valoramos lo nuestro. Asimismo, existe un problema (muy generalizado, por cierto) con la señalización en la ciudad y algo de orden en el tránsito. Pero por lo demás, Tumbes está creciendo, y lo está haciendo muy bien.

Hay muchos proyectos por concretarse, como el futuro mercado modelo de la ciudad, que va a ser totalmente ordenado (con playa de estacionamiento), a comparación de otros del norte, asimismo, como el megaproyecto de Playa Hermosa (resort de lujo) y la posible construcción del nuevo aeropuerto de la ciudad, a partir de la concesión que se realizará en estos días.

A pesar de nuestros 92 000 habitantes aproximadamente, esta ciudad está demostrando que no se necesita tener 8 000 000 de habitantes para agradar y acoger al visitante, con mucho calor y amabilidad.

Esa es Tumbes, "ciudad del amor y del eterno verano", adiós.  


Pdta: Espero verlos pronto por aquí


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Bonita ciudad!!Me parece que no esta nada mal,le falta un poco de orden pero despues esta muy bien.Recuerdo de chico haber cruzado la frontera hacia Ecuador.En ese tiempo no me gusto ningun de las 2 ciudades(ni Tumbes,ni Huaquillas),pero ahora me parece que Tumbes a mejorado mucho,no se como estara Huaquillas.

Bienvenido Daniel,dices que vives en Chiclayo?osea estas de vacaciones por Tumbes.Que bien que visites tu ciudad natal y tampoco seria mal q le tomes fotitos a la ciudad de Chiclayo cuando regreses.Falta muchas zonas para mostrar de esa ciudad.Saludos


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Hola Daniel, yo soy chiclayano, pero estoy de viaje por Piura ahora. De antemano te doy la bienvenida y ojalá te tomas algunos fotitos de Chiclayo. Anímate brother. Falntan algunas zonas q por falta de tiempo no he tomado ni las he puesto en el foro. Así q si te animas en buena hora.


----------



## Daniel 18 (Aug 10, 2006)

No te preocupes pocas cosas, lo haré, pero cuando vaya de nuevo, porque por ahora estoy de vacaciones por aquí. Chiclayo es mi segunda ciudad y la quiere un montón también, así que tendré que hacerlo ni bien llegue a la preciosa ciudad de la amistad.

Me he dado cuenta que Chiclayo no sale tal como es (bonita, moderna y activa). Los foristas que han tomado fotos, no han sabido localizar los mejores ángulos de la ciudad, y la hacen ver desordenada y no tan comercial como es. Así que vamos a ver qué resultados dan las fotos que haga en el fuguro. Adiós.


----------



## Daniel 18 (Aug 10, 2006)

Jaja, sí José Perez la ciudad ha mejor muchísimo en estos últimos 5 años. Pero Tumbes a Huaquillas le lleva muchos años (sin ofender). 

Estoy disfrutando de mis vacaciones, pero no te preocupes que cuando llegue le tomaré fotos a Chiclayo (mi segunda ciudad), y posiblemente a mi universidad "Universidad Católica Santo Toribio de Mogrovejo" en dicha ciudad.


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Al fin pude ver las fotos, me parece my simpática la ciudad y acogedora, se nota también un muy bien cuidado ornato. Ojalá siga creciendo y se convierta en una gran ciudad.


----------



## Daniel 18 (Aug 10, 2006)

Lo va a ser y con Playa Hermosa nos vamos pa arriba...


----------



## Daniel 18 (Aug 10, 2006)

Estuve rebuscando en los archivos de fotos de mi casa, y adivinen qué? encontré unas fotos buenasas de Punta Sal, Puerto Pizarra y sólo una del Paseo Triunfino de la ciudad de Tumbes.

No sé quiénes serán los que salen en las fotos, pero por motivo de seguridad, he tapado algunas caras. :-(

Aclaración: Las fotos no están ni aclaradas, ni maquilladas :jk: 

Nooo, no es el caribe, es Punta Sal  









Vista de Puerto Pizarro, aunque aún sigue un poco descuidado y sucio, se han implantado el plan COPESCO, para su respectiva mejora urbana









Desfile de Fiestas Patrias celebrado en el Paseo Triunfino









Espero que con esto contribuya, hasta nuevo aviso.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

jajaja buenas fotos,me encanto la primera.Buen aporte vas a ser para el foro.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Me gustaron las fotos de la ciudad de Tumbes (Hija de Piura)


----------



## Daniel 18 (Aug 10, 2006)

mmmm eso de hija de piura no me convence. Será porque Tumbes pertenecía a Piura y posteriormente, se elevó a departamento. Creo que Tumbes ya es muy independiente y no tienen nada que ver con Piura, actualmente. Así, que creo que Tumbes ni si quiera visita a su mamá Piura, jaja.  Bye


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Las playas de Tumbes junto con las de Piura son de la PM.


----------



## Antonio_o (Aug 20, 2006)

*Bacan!*

Hola como estan, soy nuevo en el foro y justo buscaba un lugar donde ver fotos de mi hermoso pais y sus ciudades (ya que en las paginas de turismo de peru no muestan casi nada o son tan pequeñas las fotos que tengo que verlas con lupa  

Bonitas fotos Daniel de Tumbes, justo andaba buscando fotos de Tumbes ya q en otros lugares no se ven casi nada. Y pues hermosa ciudad, espero conocerla pronto, solo he llegado hasta Trujillo asi que tengo mucho x recorrer aun. Me parece muy llamativos sus colores y eso lo hace especial tambien a la ciudad!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Buenas las fotos de Tumbes que colocó Daniel 18, me gustaron.


----------



## Daniel 18 (Aug 10, 2006)

Bienvenido amigo Antonio. Me alegre que te hayas incorporado al grupo. 

Muchas gracias amigos por los comentarios. Tengo por aquí unas fotos que encontré en mi casa, que corresponden al Santuario Nacional de los manglares de Tumbes en Puerto Pizarro, fotos que por motivo de seguridad he borrado algunos rostros, puesto que no sé ni si quiera quienes son los de las fotos  :bash: De este lugar se extraen todas las conchitas negras que come todo el Perú.

Aunque, aún falta mucho por mejorar esta zona (respecto a infraestructura urbana), espero que en este gobierno se tome la debida importancia a un departamento que tiene un enorme potencial en recursos y turismo, como lo es Tumbes.

Ahí van otras
























































Por lo pronto, estas serán las últimas que publiquen, puesto que estoy ya en Chiclayo para iniciar mis estudios otra vez y no he vuelto a tomar fotos allá. Pero, si alguien tiene buenas fotos, le agradecería que las publique para contribuir en es thread.


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

uuh pero que cocodrilo mas high! :drool: :drool: :drool: , como me gustaria que hubieran cocodrilos en mi país, ya sean yacarés, aligatores, aligatores americanos, cocodrilos del nilo ( :drool: :drool: los cocodrilos del nilo son una maravilla faunística) o cosa parecida.. viva el perú!!. *ojalá con el TLC entre-peru y chile. nos manden un cocodrilo en riesgo para cuidarlo en nuestro pais. :yes: *


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

D_flandes
uuh pero que cocodrilo mas high! :drool: :drool: :drool: said:


> ojalá con el TLC entre-peru y chile. nos manden un cocodrilo en riesgo para cuidarlo en nuestro pais.[/B] :yes:


Jajaja... :nuts:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pucha no veo al cocodrilo.


----------



## espejo_sin_reflejo (Jul 28, 2006)

Tumbes me trae viejos recuerdos de infancia, no soy de Tumbes pero por varios meses al año ibamos alla (mis padres y yo), Cada vez que puedo me voy .... me trae alegria y tranquilidad pasear por esas calles llenas de colores. Las personas son cordiales, la comida muy buena, la musica, las costumbres y la vida;tienen muchas "contaminaciones" (en sentido bueno) debido a la frontera, asi que resulta atipica a otras ciudades peruanas, pero como digo yo .... cada ciudad tiene su encanto, ademas "La belleza no está en las cosas, sino en los ojos del que las mira".
Cuando como rodajas de piña con azucar me parece estar aun en la frontera.... las golosinas eran mi debilidad y sabiendo que cuando ibamos alla se compraba todo por mayor, con carita de angel miraba a mi mami y la convencia a comprarmelas... a Trujillo regresaba con una contentura unica.... uffff cuantos recuerdos han revivido con las fotos!!!!! En Enero me dare una vueltita por Tumbes .... Para mi es una de las ciudades mas lindas y rusticas del Perù.


----------



## pacus (Jan 6, 2007)

Jajajaja me has hecho acordar, recuerdo que una vez viajé a Aguas Verdes y Tumbes de chico con mis veteranos y mi viejo me regaló 20 soles y con eso compré una de esas famosas piñas con azucar que me provocaron un tremendo dolor de estómago, mi vieja me cargaba corriendo por todo el pueblo buscando quien preste un baño. Ahí me compraron una volquetota de plástico marca Basa que sí que jugaba con ella. Tumbes en esa época me pareció bonito y tranquilo, un poco arenoso para mi gusto, pero ahí recuerdo que vendían un famoso ceviche llamado "El Brujo", tremendo ceviche pero super picante.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Hermosas fotos de los animales, y Tumbes siempre bonita


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

Tumbes como Trujillo, Cajamarca y Lima estan en mi corazon.
Lindos recuerdos de mis vacaciones, todos los años los pasaba en Tumbes.
Aqui pongo tres fotos del hotel donde nos hospedabamos...y pensar que aprendi a nadar a mis 10 años!!!! en esas fotos tenia 7... jijijijiji


----------



## Daniel 18 (Aug 10, 2006)

Pero qué niña para más preciosa Claudita...  Bueno, ya que soy el tumbesino del foro, y en vista de que he vuelta a la ciudad después de casi 5 meses, debo decir, que actualmente se encuentra en constante crecimiento, la ciudad que hace algunos años era algo más que un pueblo, ahora parece empezar a consolidarse. No obstante, no se puede dejar de reconocer que la gestión municipal actual no está dando sus frutos; este crecimiento de la ciudad, sobretodo comercial, no va en proporción con las obras y el mejoramiento de la ciudad que la municipalidad debe propiciar. Actualmente, las calles están empezando a llenarse de ambulantes y parece que se encuentra algo más desordenado. Sin embargo, creo que es un problema que aún puede solucionarse rápidamente. Tumbes, lo tiene todo, y tiene un potencial único como para ser una gran urbe; el problema es que no se está haciendo lo que se debería hacer... Ya han empezado llegar, universidades privadas (como la universidad Alas Peruanas), edificios nuevos en construcción, nuevos locales comerciales, que se están abriendo aceleradamente; y sobretodo, capitales tumbesinos que están empezando a construir el primer supermercado de la ciudad... Esto ya es un hecho... :lol:

Pero, dejando del lado la problemática, no hay cebiche como el tumbesino, ni playas como las que se encuentran en su litoral. Es un lugar muy paradisiaco y que dista mucho del resto de la costa peruana. No es desierto, ni es zona predominantemente ecuatorial, es un nexo, entre la costa ecuatorial y la costa desértica peruana; y eso dota a todo el departamento de una hermosura majestuosa y de un paisaje paradisiaco dificilmente alcanzando en otras zonas de nuestro país. Bueno, jeje, q tal floro. Pero, ahora que me encuentro aquí, y ya que han revivido este thread voy a tratar de tomar fotos de los nuevos edificios de la ciudad, y que muchos de ellos ya han dejado ese estilo festivo y colorido que caracteriza a la ciudad. Saludillos para todos...


----------



## pacus (Jan 6, 2007)

Ah, qué recuerdos, y qué hermosa la Claudita, me han dado ganas de regresar a Tumbes después de décadas, creo que me pegaré un viajecito este otro año...y de paso avanzo a Máncora y Piura...


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

a Tumbes hay que saber quererla, es una ciudad MUY calida en tooodo sentido, la gente es muy acogedora, muy buena comida (ceviche de conchas negras mmm), pero tambien se debe reconocer que esta algo olvidada, espero de corazon que cambie para BIEN...a mi personalmente me gusta...y como lei, es tan pintoresca como su gente...Saludos y como siempre go go go TUMBES!!!


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

jajajaja ... gracias por las lindas frases (Daniel y Pacus)... tengo muy lindos recuerdos en Tumbes... casi fui tumbesina por poquito! pero al final naci en Trujillo... la verdad q guardo un espacio especial para mi querido Tumbes, quitame una curiosidad Daniel18 como se llama el lugar de los manglares??? yo me fui a dar un paseo me tome fotos con un caiman bebe y despues comi un buen ceviche mixto en un restaurante rustico muy lindo.... y me gusto el paseito en el barquito... cuando regrese a mi querido Tumbes quizas lo repita! gracias antemano, saludos


----------



## Daniel 18 (Aug 10, 2006)

Se llama el santuario nacional de los manglares de Tumbess. Lo que pasa es que son varias islas y cada una tiene su nombre.... saludosss


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Tumbes tan linda ciudad, espero poder tomar el tour por todo el norte y llegar a tan hermoso lugar, el norte es fantastico!!!


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

Si son varias islas justamente por eso no se los nombres  me recuerdo muy bien ese paseito ... lo q mas me gusto fue la visita para ver los caimanes habian varios de diferente tamaño en "piscinas" el cuidador junto a otra persona se metieron en la "piscinita" donde estaban los caimanes chiquititos.... le ataron el hocico y con mucho cuidado me lo pusieron en el cuello... mientras yo lo tenia me dijeron.... tenlo muy fuerte con un golpe de cola te puede lastimar la cara... y con los nervios a 1000 me tomaron una foto.... jajajajajaja... despues de la visita nos fuimos con la barquita a una "playita" y alli habia un restaurante... comi uno de mis mejores cebiches de mi vida! los dias siguientes los pase yendo a la frontera y recorriendo mejor Tumbes.


----------



## emmanuel_251 (Mar 23, 2009)

perupd said:


> Tenemos que entender que no se trata de la cuestión económica. Hay cosas que a NOSOTROS no nos gustan, pero a los de Tumbes SI les gusta. Si lo ven desde la parte económica, es como si me gustará el color azul y si me dan más dinero, me voy a comprar más ropa azul. Simple y sencillo, así no nos guste sus construcciones, tenemos que aceptarlas, ya que a la gente de Tumbes si le gustan.


no comparto esa idea....la critica siempre es buena y ayuda en encontrar los defectos de la ciudad para su posterior mejora.


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

buena algo de Tumbeskay:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que pintoresco.


----------



## Frankuervo (Sep 11, 2009)

oh!...agradable a primera vista...


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

De noche tiene su gracia tropical ese boulevard,


----------



## DefKoRnes (Dec 17, 2008)

Hace años que no voy por Tumbes...cuánto ha cambiado y parece que para bien.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Bueno, el colorinche hace años que forma parte del ornato tumbesino, si bien no comparto esa estética me parece bueno el afan de los tumbesinos por hacer de su ciudad un lugar agradable para vivir, son su gustos, se ve dentro de todo cierta armonía y línea estética y todo en conjunto se ve bien


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

Tyrone said:


> Bueno, el colorinche hace años que forma parte del ornato tumbesino, si bien no comparto esa estética me parece bueno el afan de los tumbesinos por hacer de su ciudad un lugar agradable para vivir, son su gustos, se ve dentro de todo cierta armonía y línea estética y todo en conjunto se ve bien


Se ve terminado.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

No entiendo muy bién ese monumento donde salen una llama y un condor, es que abundan esos animales en Tumbes?

saludos


----------



## Daniel 18 (Aug 10, 2006)

cesium said:


> No entiendo muy bién ese monumento donde salen una llama y un condor, es que abundan esos animales en Tumbes?
> 
> saludos


jaja no es que eso abunde en Tumbes, porque ni condor ni llamas hay, lo que pasa que ese paseo es llamado el paseo de la Concordia donde se conmemora la firma de la paz entre Perú y Ecuador, la llama representa a nuestro país y el condor al hermano país del Ecuador, ya pues qué se va a hacer... hno: pero de noche es pileta... :lol:


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Digary said:


> Se ve terminado.


Se ve colorido :nuts:


----------



## kurono1994 (May 8, 2010)

Tiene su colorido pero con clase xD no como la huachafada de puno o huancayo.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Daniel 18 said:


> jaja no es que eso abunde en Tumbes, porque ni condor ni llamas hay, lo que pasa que ese paseo es llamado el paseo de la Concordia donde se conmemora la firma de la paz entre Perú y Ecuador, la llama representa a nuestro país y el condor al hermano país del Ecuador, ya pues qué se va a hacer... hno: pero de noche es pileta... :lol:


Gracias por la explicación Daniel, de otro modo jamás la hubiera captado.

saludos


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Muy agradable Tumbes!!!


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

me gusta el malecon, es muy carnavalesco sin caer en huachafada le da un aire tropical... lindo Tumbes


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Medusa tumbesina*



aqpboy45 said:


>


^^Una Medusa tumbesina que convierte en plantas a todos aquellos que la miren.:lol:


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

^^

Que cosa es? una máscara del carnaval de Venecia?

realmente uno ve cada cosa en las ciudades de provincia.

salufdos


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Buenas fotos!


----------



## GabrielGaiden (Jul 22, 2009)

Muy agradable Tumbes  se convertirá en una gran ciudad.


----------



## DefKoRnes (Dec 17, 2008)

edit.


----------



## DefKoRnes (Dec 17, 2008)

cesium said:


> ^^
> 
> Que cosa es? una máscara del carnaval de Venecia?
> 
> ...


Eso es en todo el Perú, sin excepción...espero que nuestras ciudades de frontera sean más desarrolladas y bonitas...Tacna ya está dando los primeros pasos y espero lo mismo de Tumbes.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

fotos??


----------



## janco (Dec 26, 2007)

Daniel 18 said:


> Bienvenido amigo Antonio. Me alegre que te hayas incorporado al grupo.
> 
> Muchas gracias amigos por los comentarios. Tengo por aquí unas fotos que encontré en mi casa, que corresponden al Santuario Nacional de los manglares de Tumbes en Puerto Pizarro, fotos que por motivo de seguridad he borrado algunos rostros, puesto que no sé ni si quiera quienes son los de las fotos  :bash: De este lugar se extraen todas las conchitas negras que come todo el Perú.
> 
> ...


esa gentita del norte ,pa lante tumbes


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

^^esoo


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

La zona de los manglares es muy inter4esantes sobre todo para los amantes de la aves.

saludos


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

*Masterplan Tumbes 2021*
By ju.pe


Masterplan Tumbes 2021 by ju.pe, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

Whe in tumbes is this place?


proceso by ju.pe, on Flickr


proceso by ju.pe, on Flickr


proceso by ju.pe, on Flickr


----------



## RapperSchool (Oct 16, 2010)

comparto algunas fotos de Tumbes


*Tumbes*







































































eso es todo, luego pongo unas de puerto pizarro.:cheers:


----------



## chincha rock (Nov 13, 2010)

^^^^ Buenas fotos


----------



## MIKE_USA2004 (Jul 28, 2008)

QUE BIEN SE VE TUMBES; ES LA UNICA CIUDAD DE LA COSTA PERUANA QUE ME FALTA CONOCER; AYER LEI UN DIARIO QUE PARA JUNIO SE INAUGURA HOTEL DE LUJO EN PUNTA SAL, QUE NO TIENE NADA QUE ENVIDIAR A LOS DEL CARIBE; A VER SI ALGUN TUMBESINO POSTEA FOTOS DEL AVANCE DE ESTA GRAN OBRA, ACA LA NOTA:

http://economia.terra.com.pe/noticias/noticia.aspx?idNoticia=201203281417_TRP_81035355


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

La mas exotica de nuestra costa, para mi la mas atractiva, a lado de sus frias y aridas hermanas sureñas xD


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Buenas las últimas fotos.


----------



## 777riki777 (Mar 15, 2011)

muy bueno al principio me parecio muy colorido ,siempre tumbes me parecio interesante, nunca he ido aunque estado tan cerca por mancora,
tumbes tiene un potencial enorme para convertirse en un destino nacional para vacacionar ,sus playas mas que nada,


----------



## blacksheep32 (Aug 31, 2006)

muy buenas fotos RapperSchool, se ve una parte muy agradable de la ciudad. Yo pienso qe ciudades como esta deberían de aprovechar y beneficiarse también del turismo,, Tumbes tiene un enorme potencial, no entiendo por qué es una ciudad algo olvidada según dicen. Por otro lado, Tumbes es la puerta norte por la costa del país, el gobierno debería de invertir ya! para lograr lo que aquí llamamos frontera viva! saludos desde el árido sur, muy al sur.


----------



## blacksheep32 (Aug 31, 2006)

...y erradiquen los mototaxis! por favorr


----------

